# Battle for Middle Earth problem



## macicek222 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, i got the same error but your solution wasnt working by me 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...le-earth-1-error-crashing-problem-547168.html


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!* 

What are your PC Specs: CPU, video card, RAM etc?

Tried running as administrator and in compatibility mode (Right click for both, go to properties for the latter)

tried reinstalling the game? make sure firewall and anti-virus is not blocking the game? downloaded any patches/updates?


----------



## macicek222 (Feb 13, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X2 550 3.10GHz 7MB Total Cache, 2GB RAM, ATI RADEON HD 5450 512MB and win7 64-bit, i did everithink except "BFME's shortcut then security and i've checked ALL the boxes for all uses to have acces all the users" sorry but i dont understand it.... :/ i reinstalled it minimal 2 times  firewall and antivirus are OK... so i dont know what sould i do....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure you're running the game in administrator mode. You do this by right clicking on the game's shortcut. Don't bother running it in 256 Color Mode or anything else though.

You can also try reinstalling using Revo Uninstaller


----------

